# Sticky  About The Conflict-Free Section



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Due to the number of complaints about peoples conduct on this forum, and how this conduct discourages people from posting questions, we have now added a Conflict Free zone.

This means that ANYONE that posts anything insulting, demeaning or ridiculing, will immediately be denied access to this section permanently. There is no appeals process.

Follow the old rule: If you have nothing nice to say, say NOTHING at all.


----------



## Sudhir Mathur (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Due to the number of complaints about peoples conduct on this forum, and how this conduct discourages people from posting questions, we have now added a Conflict Free zone.
> 
> This means that ANYONE that posts anything insulting, demeaning or ridiculing, will immediately be denied access to this section permanently. There is no appeals process.
> 
> Follow the old rule: If you have nothing nice to say, say NOTHING at all.



Mike,

So there is going to be a conflict free "section" but hopefully most of the Forum will put honesty above political correctness and playing nice? 
Hopefully we'll still be able to call BS on some of the outrageous claims.
In the interest of equality, maybe we need a NO Lies, Hype or BS section?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

There are so many ways to flat-out disagree with no personal bashing, dragging in flame wars from elsewhere, or completely losing the topic.

Thomas, I have actually seen you disagree (vehemently) without resorting to any of the above. So I know you can! :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> There are so many ways to flat-out disagree with no personal bashing, dragging in flame wars from elsewhere, or completely losing the topic.
> 
> Thomas, I have actually seen you disagree (vehemently) without resorting to any of the above. So I know you can! :lol:



Connie,

Are you saying if Thomas Barriano can do it, then anyone can? VBG


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Connie,
> 
> Are you saying if Thomas Barriano can do it, then anyone can? VBG



:lol: :lol: :lol:

I wasn't, but I like it!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So, Thomas is teacher's pet? Would that comment get me banned if this was in the Conflict Free Section. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So, Thomas is teacher's pet? Would that comment get me banned if this was in the Conflict Free Section. :grin:



No. :lol:


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Due to the number of complaints about peoples conduct on this forum, and how this conduct discourages people from posting questions, we have now added a Conflict Free zone.
> 
> This means that ANYONE that posts anything insulting, demeaning or ridiculing, will immediately be denied access to this section permanently. There is no appeals process.
> 
> Follow the old rule: If you have nothing nice to say, say NOTHING at all.


Thanks and well done Mike! I look forward to learning from the experiences of others and in making any contributions I can do helping others learn too.


----------

